# 04 with 243 heads



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

sooooooooooo. I am taking pics of my car and see the 243 on it. what type of hp gains? is there a usual pair with this, like a certain cam? any way to tell if there ls2 or ls6?

Trunk2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

anything I need to know about when driving?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think there is much difference in looks. Main difference is the LS6 has sodium filled exhaust valves which help a little bit with heat.

Swapping 241 to 243 heads is very common for the LS1 guys. Very good bang for the buck mod... even better when ported.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Even better when milling a little. Stock 241>243 swap you'll see about 20-25 HP. A cam in the .600 lift ~230 duration range may pick up another 75 HP but will for sure need a good tune and may require bigger injectors to keep up. BTW clean your engine


----------

